# The Mirror



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

The Mirror 
A brunette, redhead and blonde went to a fitness spa for somefun and relaxation. After a stimulating healthy 
lunch, all three decided to visit the ladies room and found a strange-looking woman sitting at the entrance who said, "Welcome to theladies room. Be sure to check out our newest feature:a mirror which, if you look into it and say something truthful, you will be awarded with a wish. But, be warned, for if you say somethingfalse, you will be sucked into the mirror to live in a void of nothingness for all eternity!"
The three women quickly entered and upon finding the mirror, the
brunette said, "I think I'm the most beautiful of us three," and in
an instant she was surrounded by a pile of money.
The redhead stepped up and said "I think I'm the most talented of us three," and she suddenly found the keys to a brand new Lexus in her hands.
Excited over the possibility of having a wish come true, the blonde
looked into the mirror and said, "I think..." and was promptly sucked into the mirror.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Ouch! Good one, John. :rolling:


----------

